# geplanter Flowtrail in Burgsinn/Sinngrund/Spessart



## Blauer Sauser (11. Dezember 2014)

Die Marktgemeinde Burgsinn hatte sich 2011 an den Bikewald Spessart angeschlossen-> www.bikewald.de
Um das touristische Angebot für Biker zu vergrößern, beabsichtigt die Gemeinde nun einen Flowtrail zu errichten und hat mich als Projektleiter zur Konzeption und Bau des Trails ernannt.

Um meine Verhandlungsposition mit den betroffenen Behörden und Ämtern etwas zu verbessern, wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr unsere Facebook-Seite liked und teilt->www.facebook.com/flowtrailburgsinn

Dort gibt es auch nähere Info zu den aktuell untersuchten Bereichen. Außerdem sind natürlich eurere Meinungen gefragt.

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. März 2015)

Heute Abend war die endgültige Abstimmung zum Bau eines Flowtrails in Burgsinn.
Der Marktgemeinderat hat einstimmig dem Bau eines Flowtrails im Bereich "Roter Weg" zugestimmt!
Nun geht es an die Planung und Umsetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (18. März 2015)

Sauber,aber hoffentlich wird bei der umsetzung nicht so ein murks wie im taunus gebaut.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. März 2015)

Klär mich auf, was ist bei denen schlecht?


----------



## bernd e (18. März 2015)

Wann geht bei euch die Planung (Gelände checken und festlegen wo was wie hin kommt) los?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. März 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wann geht bei euch die Planung (Gelände checken und festlegen wo was wie hin kommt) los?


Wenn du Lust und Laune hast und diesen Sonntag früh das Wetter passt, kannst du gerne zu uns stossen


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. April 2015)

Servus Flowtrailjünger!
Komme gerade von unserer 3 Stunden andauernden Streckenbegehung.
Anwesende waren:
Herr Stockmann-UNB,
Herr Maier-UNB,
eine Praktikantin-UNB,
Herr Röder- Jagdpächter,
Herr Breisch-Revierleiter,
unser Bürgermeister Robert Herold
und meinereiner.
Aus Naturschutzsicht kamen keine große Einwände, nur Hinweise zum Streckenverlauf auf die Vermeidung von Blockhalden (Steinfeldern) und Wurzelstöcken.
Aus Jagd-und Waldbaulicher Sicht der Hinweis auf die Rotwildwechsel im unteren Streckenverlauf.
Die Gespräche blieben sachlich und kontstruktiv.
Der geplanten natürlichen Starthügel wurde sehr kritisch gesehen, da dort die Strecke 46 verläuft und ein unter Denkmalschutz stehender Munitionsbunker einer ehemaligen Flakstellung.
Dafür wurde eine gute Lösung für den etwas dichteren, mit Jungbestand bewaldeten Bereich im mittleren Abschnitt gefunden.

Nächste Schritte:
-Trassierung der Strecke und Ortswahl der geplanten Bauwerke,
-Streckenbegehung mit dem AELF und der Unteren Jagdbehörde,
-genaue GPS Daten der Strecke und des Übungsparcours erstellen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2015)

Super, dass das bei Euch so konstruktiv abläuft! Drücke die Daumen, dass weiter alles klappt.


----------



## bernd e (15. April 2015)

Ein Starthügel ist zwar nice to have, aber wenn schon Downhiller Tretschweine sind, dann werden das die XC- und Tourenfahrer auch schaffen mal ordentlich Startgeschwindigkeit aufzubauen 

Ich freu mich für euch, dass es bisher so gut läuft  Wenn es beim 1. nächsten Schritt Zeitlich klappt, komm ich gerne dazu.

Gruß von der anderen Seite des Berges.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. April 2015)

Ich melde mich bei dir Bernd, wenn wir die Strecken abtrassieren.


----------



## bernd e (21. April 2015)

Scheinbar gibt es auch Konkurenz aus Bad Orb. Hab gehört das da auch an einem Flowtrail gearbeitet wird. Frotschritt / Projektstadium unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (21. April 2015)

Hab ich schon mitbekommen.


----------



## jofland (3. Juni 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt es auch Konkurenz aus Bad Orb. Hab gehört das da auch an einem Flowtrail gearbeitet wird. Frotschritt / Projektstadium unbekannt.





Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mitbekommen.



Wisst ihr, wie der Stand da ist? 

Wo ungefähr soll der denn gebaut werden?


----------



## bernd e (3. Juni 2015)

Mir nichts näheres bekannt, nur ein Name der bzw. die IG die dahinter steckt.


----------



## jofland (3. Juni 2015)

Meinst du der Klaus B. weiß was? Oder hast du jemand anderen im Sinn?


----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2015)

Jepp, ich meine den Klaus B. aus Bad O und die DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. Mai 2016)

*Genehmigung wurde erteilt!*

Es gibt sehr gute Neuigkeiten: 
Bei der heutigen Gemeinderatssitzung wurde von unseren Bürgermeister Robert Herold bekannt gegeben, dass die Behörden unseren Flowtrail genehmigt haben! 

Weiteres immer wieder hier im Forum oder bei Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/flowtrailburgsinn/ oder im Web: http://flowtrail-burgsinn.jimdo.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebastianKD (3. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen wer fahren möchte kann mich gerneanschreiben ich suche immer nette Leute zum Mtbiken ich fahre ein fully 160mm bin 28 Jahre alt und bin spontan lolange es nicht regnet oder kalt ist immer am Wochenende in Wald. Freu mich über jeden der sich meldet .

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikens. 
Aktuell läuft auf der Crowdfunding Plattform der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart ein Projekt, bei dem Ihr unseren Flowtrail finanziell unterstützen könnt.
In der Startphase benötigen wir 50 Unterstützer, die sich auf der Plattform registrieren.
Wenn wir die Anzahl haben, können wir in die Finanzierungsphase gehen und Ihr könnt mit dem Spenden loslegen.
Bei jeder Spende legt die Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart zusätzlich 5€ zusätzlich oben drauf.
Schon mit 10€ seid Ihr dabei. Das sind gerade mal die Kosten einer neuen Fahrradkette.
Also legt los, registriert euch und unterstützt uns.
https://raiba-msp.viele-schaffen-mehr.de/flowtrailburgsinn


----------



## Giesskaennchen (25. Februar 2018)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikens.
> Aktuell läuft auf der Crowdfunding Plattform der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart ein Projekt, bei dem Ihr unseren Flowtrail finanziell unterstützen könnt.
> In der Startphase benötigen wir 50 Unterstützer, die sich auf der Plattform registrieren.
> Wenn wir die Anzahl haben, können wir in die Finanzierungsphase gehen und Ihr könnt mit dem Spenden loslegen.
> ...


Subber!

Da mache ich mit!


----------



## bernd e (25. Februar 2018)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bikens.
> Aktuell läuft auf der Crowdfunding Plattform der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart ein Projekt, bei dem Ihr unseren Flowtrail finanziell unterstützen könnt.
> In der Startphase benötigen wir 50 Unterstützer, die sich auf der Plattform registrieren.
> Wenn wir die Anzahl haben, können wir in die Finanzierungsphase gehen und Ihr könnt mit dem Spenden loslegen.
> ...



Auch dabei. 
Wann plant ihr mit der Eröffnung?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. Februar 2018)

bernd e schrieb:


> Auch dabei.
> Wann plant ihr mit der Eröffnung?


Hängt stark von einer Entscheidung des Gemeinderats am kommenden Dienstag ab.


----------



## bernd e (25. Februar 2018)

Da bin ich mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Daumen drück!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (1. März 2018)

*Finanzierungsphase gestartet!*


Ab sofort könnt Ihr für den Flowtrail Spenden und damit einen wertvollen Beitrag leisten, damit dieses Projekt weiter voran geht.

Schon mit 10€ seid Ihr dabei und könnt uns unterstützen. Zusätzlich fließen bei jeder Spend noch mal 5€ von der Raiffeisenbank dazu!

Also auf geht's! Hier kommt Ihr direkt zum Crowdfunding.


----------



## Los-Dellos (7. März 2018)

Super Sache, gerade in unserer Region ist noch reichlich Potenzial. Meine Spende habt ihr.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. März 2018)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> Super Sache, gerade in unserer Region ist noch reichlich Potenzial. Meine Spende habt ihr.


Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. März 2018)

*50% erreicht*
31 Mär



Nach nur 30 Tagen haben wir schon die Hälfte der benötigten Summe gesammelt! Top und vielen Dank an alle die uns bis jetzt unterstützt haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (4. April 2018)

Ich hoffe, den Rest schafft ihr auch noch


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. April 2018)

HALBZEIT
Die Hälfte der der uns verfügbaren Zeit ist vorbei und wir haben dank eurer Hilfe schon knapp 3300€ gesammelt!
Das macht uns Mut auch noch die fehlenden 1700€ zu den 5000€ zu erreichen.
Mobilisiert alle eure Freunde und Bekannte, damit dieses großartige Projekt fertiggestellt wird und wir im nördlichen Landkreis Main-Spessart eine tolle, mit Hindernissen und Sprüngen gestaltete Mountainbike Strecke bekommen, die für jeden frei zugänglich sein wird!
Spenden können Sie unter: https://raiba-msp.viele-schaffen-mehr.de/flowtrailburgsinn

oder den folgenden QR-Code scannen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Unabhängig vom Crowdfunding bei der Raiffeisenbank Main-Spessart bekommen wir von der Sparkasse Mainfranken-Würzburg 1600€ für die Errichtung eines Übungsparcours.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (1. Mai 2018)

Endspurt

Zwei Monate sind vorbei und der letzte Monat der Spendenphase ist angebrochen. 30 Tage haben wir noch Zeit die Restsumme zu sammeln und somit das Projekt zu verwirklichen.

224€ fehlen dazu nur noch, über mehr Spenden freuen wir uns aber trotzdem 

Jetzt schon mal an alle Spender/innen:
Herzlichen Dank! Ich bzw. wir sind furchtbar Stolz auf euch alle, egal wie groß die Summe war!

Euer Torsten Auth


----------



## Los-Dellos (24. Oktober 2018)

Gubt es mal was neues zu berichten?


----------

